# Japanese Turtle Comic



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I found a manga about the perspective of a turtle...

I think I'm going to try to find this at the convention, looks cute. lol

http://www.sigikki.com/series/iamaturtle/index.shtml


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

not as cute as "Chii's sweet home"

makes me want to buy a kitty


----------

